# When pigs fly



## Bootleg (Jun 15, 2010)

Where's Kilitact?


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2010)

watch what you wish for:::

http://www.stupid.com/fun/CFLIP.html


----------



## Bootleg (Jun 15, 2010)

Kilitact adds a different spin to this BB.

Kilitact has style!


----------



## High Desert (Jun 15, 2010)

May have been the victim of a budget cut and can no longer use their city computer.


----------



## pwood (Jun 15, 2010)

haven't heard from him or astoria since their  cagefight! who won?


----------



## High Desert (Jun 15, 2010)

They're still arguing about the location. I offered to referee it, but they didn't take me up on the offer.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like he hasn't posted since 4/29...........


----------



## brudgers (Jun 15, 2010)

pwood said:
			
		

> haven't heard from him or astoria since their  cagefight! who won?


Alas astoria has a line out behind the boat in other waters.


----------



## texasbo (Jun 15, 2010)

pwood said:
			
		

> haven't heard from him or astoria since their  cagefight! who won?


I miss Rick. As a design professional, he had interesting posts.


----------



## brudgers (Jun 15, 2010)

texasbo said:
			
		

> I miss Rick. As a design professional, he had interesting posts.


I'm sure you will see him again, the containment boom appears to have failed.


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2010)

this sounds like one of the last episodes before the finale of a "survivor" series


----------

